# Hello from Ohio



## MidnightMousery (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi, my name is Amber and i am from ohio. I have bred mice in the past and expecting to start back up in the near future! Im picking up my first little group of mice next week im hoping. Just wanted to stop by and introduce myself 
Im hoping to get angora and texel fur types. And siamese, splashed, tri color, and merle as far as coloring goes. Im sure ill be posting tons of pictures as well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Amber


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome! Good luck with the new mice!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

